# sugar free redbull



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

or other brand caffiene/taurine energy drink, first thing in the morning?

i've tried green tea, but it's awful.

as long as i use a diet/sugar free version, would it have the same effect?

ta.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

Why don't u get the green tea tablets from myprotein


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

as an energy boost? for what?

green tea is nice with a slice of lemon in it mate. try it


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

caffein and green tea are great for fat burner too


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

have you not tried simple black coffee as an energy boost?

I do drink the sugar free redbull at work at weekends to stay awake but I'm not sure I'd like to drink it more times then two nights a week to be honest


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

it's fat burning i'm talking about guys.

and i can't stand coffee!

and yes, i might try some fat-burning pills of some sort actually, just thought i'd ask about the redbull first


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Sugar free rsdbull??? Thats like chocolate fudge cake without the chocolate and fudge


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> and yes, i might try some fat-burning pills of some sort actually


there are some really bad reviews about fat burners pills and heart disease

you would be better off with a good diet and cardio


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Id rather drink sugar free redbull in the morning than coffee any day, same kick to it, but much tastier.

An option to save your wallet go to sainsburys, tesco or asda and buy their own brand versions as their far cheaper, asda do a nice cranberry flavoured one which is sugar free.


----------

